
The US Is Going into Hyperinflation - pcast
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4371490-united-states-is-going-hyperinflation
======
dragonwriter
Dupe from about 12 hours previously (trying to game the fact that it was
flagged?)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24317288](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24317288)

~~~
pcast
I´m sorry, I didn´t know.

------
dTal
If this were true, why would gold be the only safe haven? Surely any other
currency would suffice.

~~~
perl4ever
Historically, in the 1970s and early 80s, inflation seemed very bad for
stocks. Single digit p/e ratios. I'm not clear on whether it would be the same
today. One argument might be that most of the stock market capitalization is
so globalized these days that devaluing the US dollar shouldn't have much
effect on revenue.

In other words, maybe US stocks would constitute a safe haven currency too.
But I can't say I'm confident of that.

------
copperx
What's the reputation of Seeking Alpha and why is it featured so much in HN?

~~~
perl4ever
I know of them from before/outside HN; I haven't noticed them being especially
common here. I think of it as a petri dish of investing clickbait.

The merit, if any, is that it incentivizes writing on any given public
company, but most of it is worthless.

The other thing, that wouldn't be on HN, is they link to earnings call
transcripts. I don't know if there is some other easy way to obtain them, but
it is the channel I'm aware of and seems useful.

